# Captura de movimiento de los dedos de la mano



## Freddy_Maila (Oct 22, 2006)

Estimados Amigos

Por favor necesito q me ayuden en el siguiente proyecto:
Me encuentro realizando un prototipo para capturar el moviento de  los dedos de la mano y estos los debo mostrar en una pc.
Para lo cual me toca contruir un guante y a este colocarle los sensores adecuados para sensar el moviento de los dedos, luego hacer una interfaz con la pc para mostrar en programa computacional (Java) -

necesito saber q tipo de sensores debo colocar en el guante y sus repectivos circuitos acondicionadores de senal tambien necesito saber como se realiza la comunicion serial con Java(debo mostrar en 3D).

Gracias por su ayuda  


Att
freddy


----------



## gabrielz1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola Freddy_Maila, si quieres saber la posicion de los dedos puedes utilizar potenciometros analogicos, y luego convertirlos a digital, puedes utilizar el ADC0808 que tiene incorporado 8 conversores


----------



## Freddy_Maila (Oct 24, 2006)

gracias por contestarme ,taleves sabes la especificacion del potenciometro analogico que debo utilizar o alguna caracteristica


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 24, 2006)

lo ideal seria utilizar gomas conductoras como las utilizadas en teclados de calculadora y mandos a distancia, pero no se si encontraras algo.

Tambien hay alfombras conductoras para sistemas de alarma, eso es mas facil de encontrar, si son de goma luego puedes cortarlas para hacer las cintas sensoras. Pero me parece que son bastante caras.

El compañero gabrielz1 supongo se que refiere a potenciometros normales unidos a un sistema mecanico para capturar las señales.

Lo ideal seria utilizar el pic para leer y transmitir los datos, pero antes debes aprender hacerlos funcionar.


----------



## Freddy_Maila (Oct 25, 2006)

gracias colaborador por ayudarme, lo que mas tengo problema es hacer los sensores,me an dicho que puedo hacer con fibra optica pero no se como si me pueden ayudar con circuitos o tambien como puedo contruir los potenciometros,porqure la parte del pic si se utilizar


----------



## gabrielz1 (Oct 25, 2006)

hola amigo lo que tieens que hacer si quieres conoser la ubicasion de un mecanismo puesdes utilizar los potenciometros analogicos, ellos son resistencias variables al giro de su piñon, puedes utilizar un potenciometro de 10Khoms, para que puedas variar una señal de 5voltios lo cual ello puedes emviarlo a un conversor ADC0808 que te muestreara 255 variasiones de tension con lo que podrias conoser la ubicasion de tu dedo en 255 posiciones.


----------



## Freddy_Maila (Oct 26, 2006)

gracias amigo pero lo que pasa esque tengo que poner en el guante  y me parece que esos sensores son un poco grnades como para poner en cada articulacion


----------



## JRWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola, yo en secundaria, en los tiempos de las pentium 1 y 2 (3 si eras una empresa o millonario  ),  hice un artefacto mas simple era para controlar un brazo robot y justamente tomaba el mobimiento del brazo humano, hombro y codo (solo 2 articulaciones), con 2 potenciometros, los conecte a la entrada del joystick ke tiene entradas analogicas ke son para los ejes X e Y, y mediante un programa en QBasic lo convertia a datos ke representaran el movimiento del brazo, primero en grafica en la pantalla y luego salia por LPT1 a unos motores.
Vos podrias usar una base similar el problema es la cantidad de movimientos, y ke tenes ke hacer algun tipo de guante (mensinado por vos), con un arnes de hilos tipo tendones a los cuales les conectas los potenciometros en tu caso usaria preset ke son chikitos de 1x0.6 cm ke irian en la mano (no la palma) tenes ke armarlo dandote maña, necesitarias como minimo 5 preset 1 por cada dedo, por lo cual o conseguis algun multiplicador de entradas para joystick o usas mas placas con entradas de este estilo, cabe aclarar ke no podrias realizar mobimientos raros solo apertura y cierre. si solo te intereza apertura y cierre sin puntos intermedios es mas facil con simples switch en ves de preset listo y los conectas a la entra de LPTx, o en un teclado viejo ke tengas para desarmar.

Por otro lado mensinan las gomas conductoras de los controles remotos, esas son faciles de conceguir en las casas de electronica tiene, las gomas completas y los contactos solos. Con estos contactos los conectas a LPTx o a otro teclado.

Ahora otro asunto es el programa/s ke necesitas para pasar estos datos aun programa de animacion por ej.

Bueno, nada mas, suerte, salu2.


----------



## Freddy_Maila (Nov 9, 2006)

hola amigos trate de reliza con potenciometros y no pude talves alguien me puede ayudar con un bosquejo de como podria ubicarlos en los dedos de la mano


----------



## Norberto (Nov 9, 2006)

Me parece un proyecto complicado, tendras que poner mucha voluntad, horas de trabajo, todo esto si tenes buenos conocimientos de electronica, suerte!!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/mellott124/DataGlove.htm
aca tenes uno con fibra opica o manguerita muy simple


----------



## Freddy_Maila (May 24, 2007)

hola amigos he vuelto con mi proyecto me he comprado unos flex sensor que son sesores que varian su resistencia cuando se les inclina .
Pero el problema que tengo esque nose como  saber cuando el sensor varia cual es el angulo que forma el dedo en sus distintas posiciones


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2007)

Supongo que variaran mucho, te recomiendo mas que tomar los valores absolutos, valores relativos.

Mira un poco sobre el tema fuzzy logic.

Se trata de hacer medidas tipo mas o menos si el valor es de tal haz cual.


Si tomamos como base
http://www.geocities.com/mellott124/DataGlove.htm 

me explico, si compramos  como dice un tubo de silicona o plastico sensible y utilizamos como sensores un simple led podria funcionar de forma optica.

http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/04/14/led-touch-sensor/


----------



## sebapostigo (Oct 12, 2007)

Necesitas animar el movimiento completo de los dedos o solo la punta de ellos, de ser la ultima opcion se em ocurre algo com procesamiento de imagenes, que movimientos deseas capturar?


----------



## Luis F (Oct 29, 2007)

Que tal con potenciometro de esos pequeños que hay que mover con un pequeño destornilldor, son bastante pequeños como para caber en un guante y creo que se llaman reostatos o presets


----------



## Javilondo (Oct 12, 2009)

Que creen, buscando en internet me encontré con un trabajo de tesis referente a este tema, la tesis está publicada en pdf.

Que suerte, pense al imaginarme lo que diría el creador de este tema si lo viera, pero mi sorpresa fue más grande cuando vi el nombre del autor de esta tesis... Pues mis amigos, no es nada más ni nada menos que nuestro compañero *Freddy_Maila*, así es, el mismo creador de este tema. 

Que gusto me da el poder saber que culminó su proyecto, porque ya había pasado algo de tiempo desde que publicó su duda y ahora podemos ver los frutos de su esfuerzo. Además, no es solo un proyecto, sino una tesis que justifica su estudio.

Enseguida les dejo el enlace y resumen de su tesis.
http://bieec.epn.edu.ec:8180/dspace/handle/123456789/999


> En este trabajo se realiza el diseño y construcción de un prototipo para captura del movimiento con un grado de libertad de los dedos de una mano (movimiento aductor) y visualización en una PC en tiempo real. El prototipo diseñado tiene como base un guante, al cual se le acoplaron sensores y una aplicación encargada de procesar y desplegar la información en la pantalla de una PC. El hardware del sistema está formado básicamente por un microcontrolador, y un conjunto de tres sensores flexibles. Dos sensores se acoplaron al dedo medio y un sensor al dedo pulgar del guante, de tal forma que al doblar los dedos es posible medir el ángulo de flexión. Las señales provenientes de los múltiples sensores se ingresan hacia los puertos de conversión analógico/digital (A/D) del microcontrolador, un sensor por puerto (A/D). Una vez que las señales son digitalizadas se construye un vector por cada señal monitoreada de cada sensor. Estos vectores son transferidos a una computadora externa a través de un puerto serial estándar RS 232 a una velocidad de 19200 bits/s. Esta velocidad de transferencia fue suficiente para captar aquellos movimientos que son perceptibles a simple vista. En VISUAL BASIC 6.0 se desarrolló una aplicación que procesa la información y anima un modelo de mano. La aplicación relaciona los valores enviados por los sensores y los ángulos formados por las partes que componen los dedos cuando estos se flexionan. Para esto se utilizó el algoritmo de Interpolación de Lagrange que permitió encontrar las ecuaciones que describen el movimiento de los dedos. Esta animación muestra un movimiento suave y con un retardo mínimo entre la ejecución del movimiento y su representación gráfica. Se incluye anexos del sensor Flex, construcción del prototipo y manual de usuario.



Felicidades Freddy por haber conseguido tu objetivo. No te enojes si lo publico, soy de los que piensan que la información le pertenece a todos, además lo encontré libremente en el sitio del EPN de Ecuador. 
Saludos desde México.


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 18, 2009)

Que tal amigo te recomiendo que busques sobre visión artificial, ya que con una simple cámara web y un guante con marcas de papel puedes identificar cualquier clase objeto incluso se puede hacer sin marca alguna, para cualquier duda te puedo ayudar, saludos!!


----------

